# It's snowing here!



## RootDKJ (Apr 8, 2009)

I was just about to leave for the office, when I noticed it's snowing in New Jersey!  

I'll try to get a pic up later.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 8, 2009)

There were a few snowflakes falling in CT as well. Classic New England weather. Everyone thinks it's summer because we've had a few days of warm weather. I don't write off winter until mid may or early June. You just never know.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 8, 2009)

got  2 inches down overnite here  things are white


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah...case of overexcitement on my part.  It's stopped and the sun is back out.


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 8, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Yeah...case of overexcitement on my part.  It's stopped and the sun is back out.



and the snow is gone again....


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 8, 2009)

There were some flurries here today but nothing accumulated, though it was nice seeing snow falling.


----------



## Edd (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm leaving for Tahoe on Sunday which means the northeast will promptly get a 2 foot minimum dump.  This happened when I went to Whistler in April a few years ago.  You're welcome.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 8, 2009)

*...pics!*

Don't forget the camera man!   You know the old, but often true line..._It only happened if there are pics to support it_...;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2009)

It was dumping today up by wind gap when I was installing a tombstone..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> got  2 inches down overnite here  things are white



In the words of Napoleon Dynamite...Lucky!!!


----------



## rocojerry (Apr 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> In the words of Napoleon Dynamite...Lucky!!!



You ever taken off any sweet jumps?

....You got like three feet of air that time!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

rocojerry said:


> You ever taken off any sweet jumps?
> 
> ....You got like three feet of air that time!



hahah


----------

